# How to keep/package soaps



## Charlotte511 (Jun 21, 2017)

what are the ideal conditions to keep/store soap? I live in Maryland and although it can be hot and humid it's not that hot nor humid. but I've noticed they get quite moist. I didnt know what I should do other than seran wrap everything. I like to keep environment-friendly. is there something I should be doing differently in the melting/making process or just how I'm storing it?


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 21, 2017)

Melt and pour, is pretty notorious for "sweating" because the glycerine is a humectant. Those get wrapped in plastic wrap until they're used.

If you are making larger bars instead of individual soaps, you could wrap the larger piece and then just cut off the soap as you use it. Then you're only using one piece of cling film at a time


----------



## Charlotte511 (Jun 21, 2017)

I use 3 different melt and pours...a glycerin, a goat milk, and a Shea butter. could I wrap it in wax paper or does it have to be plastic?


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 21, 2017)

Charlotte511 said:


> I use 3 different melt and pours...a glycerin, a goat milk, and a Shea butter. could I wrap it in wax paper or does it have to be plastic?



Honestly, I don't know... Is it for sharing or personal use? If it is personal use you could probably wash and reuse the cling film.

I suppose since you've already had them sweat unwrapped, you could make a couple of bars with some leftover scrap,  wrap them in wax paper and see if it makes a difference? 

Living in Southern California, I've been able to get away with storing some of my personal soaps in ziplock bags. But we don't get a lot of humidity or moisture here. You might get completely different results.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 21, 2017)

My daughter whom used to pour approx 1000+ lbs of m&p a year always put her freshly poured soap on lined baker rack shelving with a fan for several days, before wrapping her soaps in cling wrap or shrink wrap. Her soaps did not sweat even if humid weather. She always used Stephenson M&P and Essentials by Catalina's bases. She never immediately packaged her soap


----------



## Charlotte511 (Jun 21, 2017)

so you think it shouldn't be wrapped right away?

I'm making them for people. what about wax paper?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 21, 2017)

Charlotte511 said:


> what are the ideal conditions to keep/store soap? I live in Maryland and although it can be hot and humid it's not that hot nor humid. but I've noticed they get quite moist. I didnt know what I should do other than seran wrap everything. I like to keep environment-friendly. is there something I should be doing differently in the melting/making process or just how I'm storing it?


 
You can use clear wrap from the dollar store. , or the grocery store.  Gather the ends with a pretty sticker, or a piece of tape.  You can even give it a subtle and very quick swap with a heat gun or hair dryer.  

MP always should be stored in plastic or a cello bag for long term use.


----------



## charmed47 (Jul 9, 2017)

I personaly use stephenson's m&p and I live in Quebec, Canada very humid during summer time and for now only the clear one swetted a little and only one type I made, the rest white goat and triple never did, I always use saran wrap (plastic wrap) to wrap untill final wrapping for going out to sell. I wrap them in cute transparent bags or shrink plastic bags depending on the types.


----------



## earlene (Jul 9, 2017)

I am curious if anyone uses desiccant packets (silica gel) in boxed soaps packaging or storage.  I have seen a few people here talk about storing soaps in paperboard shoe boxes with holes for aeration.
But since some soap seems to sweat a lot more than others, I've been considering buying some.  In searching the right size to use, I found that a 10 gram packet is recommended for a 5 gallon bucket with an air-tight lid (approximately 1158 Cubic Inches in volume) so that gives me an idea of the size of packets to use for smaller areas.  So about 1 gram per 115.8 CU IN.  I'd have to do some box measurements, of course, for each calculation if I ever decide to go this route, but it's something I've been wondering about.

But the other concern I have is this:  Do all silica desiccant packets also absorb odors?  If that is the case, then I suppose they wouldn't be good for scented soaps.  I can't seem to find a definitive answer to the odor absorption question.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 9, 2017)

earlene said:


> But the other concern I have is this:  Do all silica desiccant packets also absorb odors?  If that is the case, then I suppose they wouldn't be good for scented soaps.  I can't seem to find a definitive answer to the odor absorption question.



Anecdotally, it helps with litter order but doesn't eliminate it. For reasons we have to separate the cats' litter and one is in the poorly ventilated bathroom. We have one of those desiccant/small spaces moisture things, it doesn't smell damp any more (which was the goal) but there's maybe an extra day before the litter box smells get unbearable (as opposed to what we expect for the other litter boxes). 

The packets might work for a fully scented soap but not a lightly scented one or a fader


----------

